# Anybody tried cooking steak in a toaster oven?



## The Z (Aug 17, 2006)

I brought a small piece of steak to work today.  We have a microwave and a toaster oven.  I was just wondering if anybody had tried cooking steak (not 're-heating') in a toaster oven?

Seems to me like it might turn out okay if I were to season with salt and pepper and then broil it on a foil lined aluminum tray.

Anybody ever tried this?  Another option would be to bake it in a foil covered aluminum pan.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Alix (Aug 17, 2006)

Can't see why it wouldn't work as long as you had something to catch the drippings. Give it a go and tell us how it turns out Z. I think it would be just like broiling, only in a smaller venue.


----------



## The Z (Aug 17, 2006)

The toaster oven has a little metal rack that I could put above the pan, but I'm a little concerned that might bring it a little too close to the elements (single shelf, not adjustable).  So you think it's okay to cook in the pan itself?


----------



## Shunka (Aug 17, 2006)

I used to broil them in a big toaster oven I had years ago. Like Alix said, have something underneath to catch the drippings and you will be fine.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 17, 2006)

well it cooks mini pizzas

wouldnt be my first choice but thats not the question just watch that it doesnt dry it outl.. or make it too hard


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2006)

For broiling, the rack is important as it raises the meat above any melted fat and keeps the fat aeway from the heating element.  The meat should be close to the heat so the meat cooks properly.


----------



## Alix (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Z, as long as the meat doesn't TOUCH the element you are good to go. I'd certainly keep an eye on things though. Don't want to be walking away and coming back to a flaming piece of shoe leather. 

You are going to have all your coworkers salivating when they smell your lunch.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 17, 2006)

By coincidence, I was just today trying to figure out how to do the same thing at the office, but our toaster oven is broken. 

somehow I don't think the microwave is going to help - altho it did well for some leftover steak and mushrooms I had last week. You can heat it gently at half power and it will turn out all right.

edited to add:  I should have said RE-heat.  And Z, you might get quite a line forming behind you if you begin with a raw piece of meat.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd check the toaster over's instructions, maybe on line if you don't have the book. Some are designed to broil meat, some specifically warn against that -- I think it has to do with the type of heating elements used in a particular model. You don't want to risk having the fat catch fire -- boss might be a little upset if you burned the place to the ground.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 17, 2006)

I've frequently cooked small steaks in our toaster oven & they came out just fine.  However - our toaster oven came with its own separate broiler pan & rack, which made fire safety a somewhat kinder/lesser point.

Frankly, I'm not sure I'd feel safe broiling anything like a steak (little pizzas are another story) in an aluminum tray in a workplace toaster oven unless I had some sort of instruction booklet at hand.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 17, 2006)

How'd it work out Z??


----------



## DaCook (Aug 17, 2006)

I have done steak in a toaster oven and all is fine if you have the broiler pan it came with.


----------



## The Z (Aug 18, 2006)

I had a decent result.  I used the broiler pan that came with the toaster oven and put some foil on it for easy clean-up.  I seasoned the small piece of steak and set to broil.  I turned it once during cooking.

It wasn't the most tender steak ever, but have never had great results broiling meat anyway.  I think it was because the cut was pretty lean.  I'd do it again, but am now curious to see if it would work better with a cut with higher intersticial fat.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 18, 2006)

Get you a nice ribeye, Z, and try that out.


----------



## The Z (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm not even sure what I had.  It was just wrapped in plastic in my freezer, but I could tell that it was lean and I was concerned about whether it would turn out tender.  Yeah, a ribeye would be good... but so would others with just a LITTLE more fat than the one I used.  I'll certainly be doing this again and experimenting a little with toaster oven lunches.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 18, 2006)

When I was a kid (circa 1950's) Dad used to cook steak for breakfast every morning in a "toaster oven". The only difference between a toaster oven and the broiler in the oven was ... size. If the cut of beef isn't conducive to "quick broiling" ... then it doesn't matter if it's a toaster oven or a full blown oven ... it's going to be tough.

The amount of fat is not always an indication of how "tender" a piece of meat will be. (not talking about Kobe or Aberdeen Angus here gang) Where the steak comes from (the cut of meat) is a better indicator of how it needs to be cooked ... the fat may only be related to the grade (prime, choice, select) and not related to the tenderness of the cut .... a chuck steak is going to be tougher than a rib steak .... no matter how you cook it .....

Another trick Dad used to use ... Adolph's Meat Tenderizer ... he would dock the meat, sprinkle on the tenderizer with a little water to allow it to penetrate the meat ... most mornings ... it was slimey and "pre digested" ...


----------



## rebelwithaclause (Feb 15, 2012)

I just finished a ribeye steak I broiled with the broiling pan.It was tender & delicious,& all I did was season with salt & pepper.I think using a special mix of seasonings would've added flavor,but it was pretty much perfect otherwise


----------

